# IMPROVED DIAGRAME OF SLINGSHOT RIFLE USEING HRAWK TRIGGER RELEASE



## joe pepper (Jan 4, 2012)

IVE MANAGED TO FIND THE NO HOW TO BE ABLE TO MAKE THIS DRAWING OF MY IDEA ,WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ANY SKILLS WITH COMPUTERS AND DRAWING IT'S VERY HARD TO PUT YOUR
IDEA ACROSS, IT BURNS A HOLE IN YOUR BRAIN AND YOU CAN'T EXPRESS WHAT YOU MEAN UNTIL YOU GAIN THE SKILL YOU NEED TO GET IT OUT THERE IN THE FORUM IN A INTELLIGIBLE WAY,ANY WAY HOPE THIS DRAWING HELPS, Joe Pepper,


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool idea, little fuzzy but, i understand your idea. Keep them coming!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the idea, a few things you need to consider though.

Stability of the front fork under tension. You would need to beef it up quite a bit and still leave approx 50% of the front fork arm inside the main frame to stop twisting and bending.

How smoothly will it slide under tension ? You could look at using a set of bearing rollers from a desk drawer to help with this.

Weight. These additions will make it considerably front heavy.


----------



## joe pepper (Jan 4, 2012)

The example on view, is just the basic idea ,to take it up to say, six feet long with multiple bands, your right it would need beefing up you could have sturdy one inch thick ply with steel rings for the bands .That was a good idea of yours about the bearing rollers, i was thinking ,you would shoot the rifle led on the ground, using the fold out triangle tripod, come cocking aid,have you seen any of them old crossbows i think i have a picture, ass its going to be a long range rifle, i also thought you could make the rifle in sections ,that joined together,that way you could make it six feet long ,in two foot sections,put it in your rucksack and assemble it when you get to the shooting range , it needs some working out,and i wont no till i make a prototype , i need to get some tools ,thanks Hrawk for your input,its always welcome, ps,great idea you had about using slides,had a quick brows on the internet and found loads of examples , here are just a few.


----------

